# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Fahrtechnische Probleme

## Downy

Hallo ... 

Ich fahre seit einigen Monaten Freeride und Downhill. Bin also noch blutiger Anfänger.

Leider habe ich ein paar kleine Fragen und Probleme


 Jedesmal wenn ich springe verliere ich mehr mal weniger den halt auf den Pedalen. Darauf hin passiert meistens ein sturz.Ich bekomme beim bunnyhop das Hinterrad nicht hoch.Mir gefällt das GIANT Glory 2 -2012 Ist das für Downhill geeignet ?Woran erkennt man ein gutes Downhillbike ?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

----------


## chrizelot

> Hallo ... 
> 
> Ich fahre seit einigen Monaten Freeride und Downhill. Bin also noch blutiger Anfänger.
> 
> Leider habe ich ein paar kleine Fragen und Probleme
> 
> 
>  Jedesmal wenn ich springe verliere ich mehr mal weniger den halt auf den Pedalen. Darauf hin passiert meistens ein sturz.Ich bekomme beim bunnyhop das Hinterrad nicht hoch.
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.


Schau dir auf youtube ein paar Bunny-Hop-Videos an. Bei manchen wird Schritt für Schritt erklärt, wie das geht. Insbesondere das Hinterrad hochziehen separat üben. Wenn du dann auch (bald) einen Bunny-Hop kannst, dann weißt du auch, wie man das Pedal beim Springen nicht verliert.

----------


## papa schlumpf

dass du den halt auf dem pedal verlierst liegt vlt an den schuhen und pedalen...?! glory ist für downhill geeignet.bunnyhop braucht übung... einfach mal vids anschauen.

----------


## Downy

Danke für eure Tips ... Habe mir jetzt neue Pedale bestellt. Bin schon dabei den Bunny Hop zu üben. Doch das brauch noch eine ganze weile bis es so klappt wie in den videos.  Die Videos bei Youtube sind wirklich eine hilfe.

Eine frage habe ich dann doch noch. Mit welchen Luftdruck springt man ?

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Eine frage habe ich dann doch noch. Mit welchen Luftdruck springt man ?


mit dem DH bike? gleicher luftdruck wie sonst... ich fahr mit ca. 1,8 bar
mit dem dirt? ich hab da hinten 2 bar drin und vorne 1,8...
ist aber wie es einem passt.

----------


## Downy

Ok dann habe ich ja den "Richtigen" Luftdruck.

----------

